
Hellbanned from Hacker News (2012) - 4NiL4
https://jcs.org/notaweblog/2012/06/13/hellbanned_from_hacker_news
======
modbait
I've noticed that reading "new" with showdead enabled make a lot of pretty
interesting stuff available that's not on the front page. A bit of moderation
might be useful, but in HN's case, it's so heavy that it seems to remove
value.

